

Reclaim and reuse your Facebook data - urza
http://givememydata.com/

======
aristus
Facebook allows you to do this. There is no need to give a third party
application access all of your information.

Click "Account Settings", and then "Download Your Information". Voila. You'll
get an email within a few minutes.

<https://www.facebook.com/help/?topic=download>

To be fair, it appears that this project predates Facebook's launch of the
download feature by a few months.

I work for FB, but not on this feature.

~~~
roinsh
When you download your information with the FB feature you only get your wall
posts and other basic info.

I guess that with this app you can download your group's wall, something I
have always desired since the creation of the new groups.

EDIT: I tried to download my group's wall with this app and it's not working.

------
owenmundy
This app has been online since late 2009. It offers formats that the FB
download did/does not (dot file, XML, CSV). It received a lot of attention
last year (2010) [http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/01/facebook-
app-...](http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/01/facebook-app-brings-
back-data/) possibly influencing FB to add the download service. Not sure if
they would admit it, but its very possible the idea seeped-in somehow.

I am the developer.

~~~
adamfeldman
PHP runs out of memory when I try to export all of my mutual friends to dot or
nodebox formats

~~~
owenmundy
How many friends?

~~~
adamfeldman
~1500

~~~
owenmundy
I've been able to test only with mine of course, which is 589. I'm guessing
its because of your number. There's a post on Stack Overflow about the
troubles I had with that function, looks like I'm not done. Would you be
willing to post in the discussions on the app page?
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4281210/facebook-
mutual-f...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4281210/facebook-mutual-
friends-and-fql-4999-5000-record-limit)

------
jwatzman
I'm curious what the point of using this app is after Facebook introduced a
feature allowing you to download your entire profile a few months ago. It
comes down as a zip file containing a nice, offline-browsable HTML minisite
with your wall, pictures, videos, etc.

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/06/facebook-now-allows-you-
to-...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/06/facebook-now-allows-you-to-download-
your-information/)

------
wicknicks
Can't we get all of the data through open graph API anyways?
<http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/api/>

~~~
dacort
Sadly, no, you can't. Facebook seems to offload older data to systems that are
inaccessible to third-parties using the graph API. Their "Download Your Data"
feature has access to this tier via async methods.

Reference:
[http://bugs.developers.facebook.net/show_bug.cgi?id=10576#c7...](http://bugs.developers.facebook.net/show_bug.cgi?id=10576#c78)

------
Humourisok
Ok FB. You can keep the data. Give me FB options instead. Thanks.

~~~
rubypay
This is a third-party application that allows you to export your data. It was
not created by Facebook.

